# Favourite Music From Each Game?



## Togetic (Apr 20, 2010)

Title says it all. Every single time a new generation or spin-off game comes out, tonnes of new BGM come out with it. Now, I ask you: From each game/generation, which piece(s) of music has been your favourite?

Mine:
*RBY/FRLG:* SS Anne
*GSC/HGSS:* Goldenrod City/Lake of Rage
*RSE:* Littleroot Town
*DPPt:* Cynthia Battle Theme
*PMD:* Pelipper Island/Diagla Battle Theme/Living On 

Haven't actually played much of the other games, so that's it!


----------



## Glacedon (Apr 20, 2010)

RBY: Pokemon League Theme
HGSS: Champion lance them [learning it on the piano]
RSE: Elite Four fight theme
DPP: Cynthias theme [before you battle her] Learning this one too
PMD: Opening theme for PMD blue


----------



## IcySapphire (Apr 20, 2010)

Caution: Long list ahead.

RBY:

R/B opening
Yellow opening
Pallet Town
Prof. Oak's lab
Gary's theme
Route 1 (On Our Way)
Wild Pokemon Attack!
vs. Trainer
vs. Gym Leader
Vermillion City
Celadon City
Rocket Hideout

G/S/C

Opening
New Bark Town
Wild Pokemon Attack! (Johto)
Violet City
Azalea Town
Goldenrod City (HG/SS version)
Ecruteak City (HG/SS version)
vs. Legendary (HG/SS version)
Kimono Girls
vs. Lance/Ash

R/S/E

Opening
Littleroot Town
Wild Pokemon Attack!
Slateport City
vs. Trainer
vs. Gym Leader
vs. Magma/Aqua
vs. E4
Verdanturf Town
Fortree City
Lilycove City
Sootopolis City
vs. Frontier Brain
vs. Deoxys

D/P/Pt

Opening
Twinleaf Town
Route 201
Wild Pokemon Attack!
Jubilife City
Hearthome City
vs. Trainer
vs. Gym Leader/E4
vs. Galactic
Solaceon Town and surrounding areas
Poffin House/Contest Hall
Sunyshore City
vs. Dialga/Palkia/Giratina


----------



## TealJolteon (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I am _really_ in to video game music, so this is going to be a lot (I have 6 cd's that I regularly listen to in my car that are nothing but music from Pokemon games). 

My top few for each game, in a vague order since some of these are very close.

RSEFRLG: 
1. Gym Leader/Elite Four Battle (FRLG version preferred)
2. Route 3 (FRLG version preferred)
3. Pokemon Mansion (FRLG version preferred)
4. Team Rocket's Hideout (RBY version preferred)
5. Viridian Forest (RBY version preferred)

GSCHGSS
1. Lucky Channel/Game Corner (GSC version preferred)
2. Route 42 (FRLG version preferred, followed by GSC, I hate the HGSS remix of this)
3. Dark Cave (GSC version preferred)
4. Violet City/Olivine City (FRLG version preferred, followed by GSC)
5. Ilex Forest/Unown Ruins (GSC version preferred)

RSE
1. Route 113
2. Pokemart
3. Underwater
4. Route 120
5. Team Aqua/Magma Hideout

DPP
1. Route 228 (Night preferred)
2. Route 216 (Night preferred)
3. Mt. Coronet
4. Route 210 (Day preffered)
5. Battle Factory

Pokemon Colosseum/XD:
1. Shadow Pokemon Lab
2. Battle SIM
3. ONBS Building
4. Friendly Battle 
5. Snagem Hideout 

PMD
1. Sky Tower
2. Friend Area - Wilds
3. Thunderwave Cave
4. Mt. Thunder
5. Mt. Steel

PMD2 (All time favorite soundtrack from any video game ever...currently...my list changes a lot)
1. Craggy Coast
2. Team Charm's Theme
3. Blizzard Island
4. Amp Plains
5. Mt. Travail
6. Lower Brine Cave
7. Brine Cave
8. Treeshroud Forest
9. Temporal Tower
10. Upper Steam Cave
11. Fortune Ravine
12. Illusion Stone Chamber

I also like a lot of Pokemon Battle Revolution's music and some stuff from Pokemon Rumble, but I'm not going to list those, because I'm not as familiar with all of the music from them. Also, I'm easily neglecting to mention a lot here.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 20, 2010)

RBY: Gym Battle
GSC: Goldenrod/Bike or maybe just battle music in general
RS: Team Magma/Aqua Grunt and Boss battles
Emerald: Various Battle Frontier Music
FRLG: Champion Battle
DPPt: Pastoria/Solaceon (I played on Diamond A LOT on holiday in 2007, and every time I hear that music I feel more nostalgia than even the older games)
HGSS: Either Bike or Lance/Red Battle

Oh and Colosseum/XD: Mirror B Battle



TealJolteon said:


> Pokemon Colosseum/XD:
> 4. Friendly Battle


Rematched Rider Willie (I think that's his name) so many times because of the music.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 24, 2010)

FRLG:champion battle
HGSS: Lugia battle/Ho-oh Battle/Champion
DPP:Fronteir Brain, Platinum
RSE: Fronteir Brain
MD1:Big Boss/Sky Tower
MD2:Dialga Battle/Darkrai Battle
Colosseum: Miror B.
XD: Master Greevil
Battle Revolution: Mysterio or whatever his name is.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 24, 2010)

*RBY/FRLG:* all of it is kind of meh to me
*GSC/HGSS:* Ice Path
*RSE:* oh god EVERYTHING RSE had the best music but the diving theme was great.
*DPPt:* the music that's at the valley windworks!
*PMD:* nothing really sticks out to be honest


----------



## spaekle (Apr 24, 2010)

*RBY/FRLG:* Trainer Battle, Gym Leader Battle, Indigo Plateau
*GSC/HGSS:* Sprout Tower, Champion Battle, Ice Path
*RSE:* Most of the route themes, Sootopolis City
*DPPt:* Galactic Commander Battle, Battle Factory, Veilstone City
*PMD:* Chasm Cave

I probably forgot a bunch, etc


----------



## Chopsuey (Apr 24, 2010)

RBY/FRLG: Gym battle music.
GSC/HGSS: Ecruteak City.
RSE: Kyogre/Groudon battle.
DPPt: Cynthia Battle Theme.
PMD: Sky Tower!


----------



## Leaftail (May 3, 2010)

*The credits music on almost every game is good enough to make this list, so I will exclude them.

RBY: Route 3
Route 11
Champion Battle
Pewter City

GSC:
Lake of Rage
Champion Battle
Violet City

RSE:
Route 118
Route 123
Frontier Brain Battle
Magma/Aqua Leader Battle

DPPt:
Distortion World
Frontier Brain Battle
Champion Battle
Cyrus Battle
Lilycove City Remix http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPLUJ-gk07I

HGSS:
Route 47 & Route 48
Champion & Red Battle
Cianwood City

PMD:
Sky Tower
Fugitive http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vACCu_T72MI
Great Canyon

PMD2:
- Note: This game has the best music in the Pokemon series. Every song in the game deserves to be in this list, but I think I've managed to find the top 5.
Sacrifice http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edmUXaEFhHM&feature=related
Hidden Land
Temporal Spire
Dialga Battle
Mystifying Forest


----------



## Not Meowth (May 4, 2010)

Don't really have one for each game, but from the series as a whole the R/S/E Gym Leader battle music is definitely my favourite. Or maybe the regular trainer music from D/P/Pt. Oh or the Team Galactic battle music. Or the Team Rocket battle music from HG/SS. Basically I like a whole lot of them. D:

 And my least is the bike music from D/P/PT what are they doing to my ears.


----------



## Murkrow (May 4, 2010)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> And my least is the bike music from D/P/PT what are they doing to my ears.


I know D:
In the first games I loved the cheeryness of the bike music, then in GSC I loved it even more (got spoiled a bit when I found out it was Goldenrod sped up but I liked that too so yeah) then in RSE I didn't like it as much and was wondering what they were doing.

Then I got Diamond and now I love the RSE one in comparison.


----------



## Flygon1 (May 6, 2010)

R/B/Y - Lavender Town, Fuschia City
G/S/C - Lake of Rage, Lavender Town, Dark Cave
R/S/E - Everything. I love this music. Major favorites include Desert, Route 113, Abandoned Ship, Dive, Ever Grande City... I could go on forever.
D/P/Pt/HG/SS - Distortion World, Victory Road entrance, Mystery Zone, Lavender Town
PMD - Great Canyon, Mt. Thunder

I'm really digging Lavender Town.


----------



## Alxprit (May 6, 2010)

FR/LG: Champion Battle is really the only one that sounds high-quality.
GSC: Route 27-26 (routes from New Bark Town to Indigo Plateau).
RSE: A couple. Some of the longer route themes are nice, while Verdanturf Town also is really neat.
DPPt: Snow routes, Pokemon League, Sunyshore City, Credits
HG/SS: ROUTE 47 OH MY GOD


----------



## Chief Zackrai (May 8, 2010)

R/B/Y: don't remember that music too well... no answer
G/S/C: The Bike music
R/S/E: Any of the route music with the trumpet in it
Fr/Lg: didn't care too much for those games. no answer
D/P/Pt: the Elite four castle outside music
Hg/Ss: The cave music


----------



## shadow_lugia (May 9, 2010)

I can't believe that so few people are mentioning Dusknoir's theme from PMD (both his theme and the battle music). I've been trying to persuade my band class we should learn how to play that battle theme.

Dialga's battle music is also pretty awesome. I like Chasm Cave, Hidden Land, and Deep Dark Crater. And I wish that Team Charm's theme was my theme.

Oh and Amp Plains is amazingly techno and I love it <3

From FRLG (I never played RBY all that much) I really like Lavender Town and Pokemon Tower. I can't remember any music from HGSS (I usually have to play it with the volume down), and the opening theme for RSE is just win. I guess I also like the ending part of the opening theme in DPPt.

EDIT: OH DAMN I FORGOT AEGIS CAVE AAAAH

Seriously, if you haven't heard the Aegis Cave music, go listen to it. Now.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 9, 2010)

Oh god how did I forget the Treasure Town music from PMD2 D:


----------



## spaekle (May 9, 2010)

Oh dude, totally forgot the HGSS Game Corner music. Catchy to listen to while I play Voltorb Flip. :v


----------



## Autumn (May 9, 2010)

shadow_lugia said:


> I've been trying to persuade my band class we should learn how to play that battle theme.


Suggestion: If your band director's anything like mine, he'll respond to being sent PDFs of parts for that music for every instrument. :V (That's how my band director was swayed into having the jazz band play the Cowboy Bebop theme!)

Then send me the PDFs so I can ask mine to play it too D<


----------

